
Learnemy - platform to connect sport learners and instructors - 20andup
http://www.techship2038.com/post/23828016167/learnemy
======
drKarl
I guess the name is a portmanteau of Learn and Academy, but the first thing
that came to my mind was Learn Enemy, the enemy of learning...

